# Sage Dual Boiler Espresso Quality



## TheWolvesAreAttacking (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi,

I am considering a sage db and am interested to know if anyone has experience of a direct comparison of espresso quality from the sage vs more traditional machines in the same price bracket e.g rocket.

Thanks!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi I've owned both the traditional e61 group machines as well as a Sage DB.

I've found the Sage to produce great results in the cup, really temperate stable and you can lower pressure of shots by adjusting the pre-infusion.

The sage has a heated group and only takes 3-5 mins to get to temple for espresso.

Traditional E61 groups take 40 mins (maybe 25mins with a few flushes).

I'm a big fan of the sage as I probably only do 1-2 shots on the average day. It's really easy to clean and descale.

The Rocket does look really cool though.


----------



## TheWolvesAreAttacking (Jul 12, 2017)

Ok thanks! So you wouldn't say you noticed worse quality espresso from the sage?

Which E61 machines did you own?

How do you find the features on the sage such as the PID and the pre infusion settings, would you miss them if you didn't have them on an E61 machine?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

TheWolvesAreAttacking said:


> Ok thanks! So you wouldn't say you noticed worse quality espresso from the sage?
> 
> Which E61 machines did you own?
> 
> How do you find the features on the sage such as the PID and the pre infusion settings, would you miss them if you didn't have them on an E61 machine?


The espresso from the Sage is better IMO.

My machine before the Sage was a Quick Mill Andrea HX. I fitted it with an Eric E61 group thermometer.

I don't to play around with the temp control, although it's useful have. Pre infusion is great.


----------



## TheWolvesAreAttacking (Jul 12, 2017)

And do you play around with the pre infusion timing or pressure or just leave it at factory settings?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do not think there is an answer to your question. You could give the best coffee machine in the world to an idiot, and you will not get a good cuppa from it. The Sage certainly has bells and whistles to play with whereas your standard machine does not. A lot of owners lower the bar pressure down which is great, but for me, you may as well go and buy a lever as that is all they are emulating!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I do not think there is an answer to your question. You could give the best coffee machine in the world to an idiot, and you will not get a good cuppa from it. The Sage certainly has bells and whistles to play with whereas your standard machine does not. A lot of owners lower the bar pressure down which is great, but for me, you may as well go and buy a lever as that is all they are emulating!


Lever don't do flat pressure profile ......does yours? But agree the coffee is only as good as the coffee you put in it and all the bit in-between.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

any pump machine that lets you tinker, is really trying to copy the output of a lever. Sure, there are exceptions and no a lever cannot do a flat pressure profile, but who cares about one profile. You set a profile to suit a bean so unless you drink 100% of a bean that requires a flat pressure to get the best out of it then tough!

There is a reason why lever machines are popular, but I agree Boots, if in order to make a cuppa you have to don a white coat and become scientific then maybe these profiling machines are for you. But I bet, that eventually you settle on just one or two preferred profiles


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I never did....

Always changed the profiles in line with the beans for best results


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

@TheWolvesAreAttacking well I hope that's cleared it up for you.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

TheWolvesAreAttacking said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering a sage db and am interested to know if anyone has experience of a direct comparison of espresso quality from the sage vs more traditional machines in the same price bracket e.g rocket.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. I had a QM Vetrano 2B (double boiler). Bought a Sage when they were heavily discounted. Sold the Vetrano. I've now modified the sage, with a gear pump and a needle valve with solenoid bypass, but even before that it was able to match the best espresso from the Vetrano, and with greater consistency.


----------

